# PASCAL-Plugin für Netbeans/Eclipse



## Schnabeltier (6. Aug 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand von euch ein funktionierendes Pascal-Plugin für Eclipse bzw Netbeans? 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## frapo (7. Aug 2009)

Für eclipse hatte ich mal GAVAB - Grupo de Investigación ausprobiert. Das lief eigentlich recht anständig.

Das zugrundeliegende Pascal ist übrigens Free Pascal - Advanced open source Pascal compiler for Pascal and Object Pascal - Home Page.

Gruß
frapo


----------



## Schnabeltier (7. Aug 2009)

Danke für den Link. Leider finde ich keine Möglichkeit das Plugin selbst herunterzuladen, sondern nur komplette Eclipse-Distributionen, und diese auch leider nicht für OSX. Muss dann wohl leider weitersuchen

Dank,
Christian


----------

